# صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)



## Dark_Angel2008 (10 مايو 2007)

حمامة تظهر فى الصورة فقط على الرغم من أنها لم تظهر أثناء موكب العذراء










من ظهورات العذراء مريم فى ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا
العذراء مريم على السحاب





صورة للعذراء مريم  ألتقطت فى حجرة الظهورات (التى تظهر فيها العذراء مريم) فى كنيسة القديس يعقوب فى ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا​




صورة مألوفه من ظهورات العذراء مريم بالزيتون 1968





صورة نادرة لظهور العذراء مريم قيل أنه تم ألتقاطها أثناء ظهورها فى الزيتون





صورة نادرة للعذراء مريم أثناء ظهورها فى كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة





العذراء مريم تظهر داخل السحاب فى هارتفورد





الصورة بعد تكبيرها





صورة لظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط 2000 - 2001





صورة مألوفة لظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط 2000 - 2001​


----------



## kamer14 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

ياااااااااااااه جمال اوى


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

الله على الجمال

انا بموت فى العدرا الظهور

ويارب الناس تأمن ان العدرا بتظهر

شكراااااااااااا يا Dark_Angel2008​


----------



## †السريانيه† (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

ظهورات رائعه لاام النور والرحمه
نطلب منها ان تنير حياتنا بشفعاتها
وان تحمينا من الخطيئه امين
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## jojo_josiph (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

صور رووووعه بجدمرسى جدا دارك على الصور الجميله دى​


----------



## samer12 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

  صور رائعة جدا شكرا ليك  Dark_Angel2008 والرب يبارك ايامك وبركة أمنا العذراء


----------



## مارسيليانا (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

صور رائعة وجميلة جدا جدا  ربنا يحافظ عليكى  وماما العدرا تكون معاكى 
ومع كل اولادها​


----------



## safsaf 28 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

سلام الرب عليكى يا ام النور كونى مع شعب المسيح


----------



## Tabitha (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

*جمال جداً يا إنجل !!!

شكراً لتعبك

بركة امنا العدرا تكون معانا كلنا.*


----------



## يوسف نادر يوسف (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

*جمييييييييييييييييييل اوي​*


----------



## يوسف نادر يوسف (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

*ياعذراء تحنني واذكريني  انا الضعيف امام  عرش اللة علشان يرحمني امين​*


----------



## يوسف نادر يوسف (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

*ياعذراء تحنني واذكريني  انا الضعيف امام  عرش اللة علشان يرحمني امين​*


----------



## يوسف نادر يوسف (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

*ياعذراء تحنني واذكريني  انا الضعيف امام  عرش اللة علشان يرحمني امين​*


----------



## Meriamty (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*



ااااااااااااالله روووووووووووووووووووووعه 

شكرا جداا لتعبك يا انجل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## nana nimo (19 أغسطس 2008)

اللللللللل


----------



## angel smile (23 أغسطس 2008)

الله على الجمال
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## asula (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

كثير حلو

رائع​


----------



## emy (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لظهورات مريم العذراء (صور حقيقية)*

*حلوه اوووووووووووووى*​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2008)

صور جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي الصور


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعه
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

كثير حلو

رائع


----------



## شوشو22 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

المجد لكى يام النور شفاعتك تحل علينا وترحمنا وتشفى اولادنا امين


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام لك يا مريم

شكرا جدا للصور الروووعه​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

صور جميله جدا جدا ​


----------



## sollytwins (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ببركه العذراء وبركه رب المجد ظهور العذراء اليوم فوق كنيستها بمسره اليوم22-12


----------



## الفطره (22 ديسمبر 2009)

sollytwins قال:


> ببركه العذراء وبركه رب المجد ظهور العذراء اليوم فوق كنيستها بمسره اليوم22-12


 

طيب صورتو ظهور العذراء قلنا  اوكي احتمال

بس كيف تعرفو انها رح تظهر في هاذا الوقت والمكان ؟  وهي متوفيه ؟

ممكن تفهموني لانو نفسي اشوف الظهور


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الفطره قال:


> طيب صورتو ظهور العذراء قلنا  اوكي احتمال
> 
> بس كيف تعرفو انها رح تظهر في هاذا الوقت والمكان ؟  وهي متوفيه ؟
> 
> ممكن تفهموني لانو نفسي اشوف الظهور



*يعنى ايه عرفنا ازاى
النهارده العدرا ظهرت وما زالت  بتظهر فى عدة كنائس فى كذا منطقه وجابوا الخبر فى قناة الحياه واكدوه فى قناة المحور فى برنامج 90 دقيقه وفى برنامج القاهره اليوم *


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*العدرا غالية وظهورها غالي واكيد*


----------



## raffy (5 فبراير 2010)

رااااااااائع 
صور حلوة جدا لام النور
شكرا كتييييييير دارك


----------



## دمعه احساس (7 فبراير 2010)

مافيش حاجه اسمها ظهور العزراء .ده ليزر وبتضحكوا بيه علينا


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 فبراير 2010)

_*أختي أنجل
بصراحة مجموعة نادرة جداً من ظهورات ماما العذراء شفاعتها تكون مع جميعنا آمين
*_


----------



## shadehnageb (1 مارس 2010)

اشكر ربنا على انة سمح للى اكون معاكم الساعة دة واشاهدة صور ظهور الست العذراء


----------



## shadehnageb (1 مارس 2010)

طبعا انا واثقة منها جدااااااااااااااااا وبفسى اشوفة فى الحقيقة


----------



## عبير الورد (1 مارس 2010)

الصور جميله جداااا


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (3 مارس 2010)

جميلة جداااااااااا
وررررررروعة ميرسى يا انجل
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (3 مارس 2010)

اة نسيت سمحونى
يا دمعه احساس
العذراء(بالذال وليس بالزين)
عذرا سمحونى


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نصيف خلف (11 مارس 2011)

صور بركة كبيرة

شكرااااربنا يباركك


----------



## Critic (11 مارس 2011)

> مافيش حاجه اسمها ظهور العزراء .ده ليزر وبتضحكوا بيه علينا


*ليزر فى الستينيات ؟!*


----------



## ألراعي (11 مايو 2012)

*مريم المقدسة المباركة المصطفية روحي فداءك*

 السلام لجميعكم اخوتي اخواتي في الانسانية والايمان - سنة 1993 رايت في رؤيا عظيمة السيد المسيح مع والدته الطاهرة المباركة واقفين امامي في الغرفة التي كنت نائما فيها انظر اليهما نظرة طويلة بتعمق وتمعن ظهرت في قلبي ببركتهما علوم واسرار عميقة ما كنت اعرفها .. قبل يوم اويومين مررت على موقعكم المبارك ووجدت فيها صورة السيدة مريم العذراء عليها مني الاف التحيات والصلوات والسلام كل ليل ونهار وكل صباح ومساء وكل حين ابد الابدين روحي ومهجتي قربان لها ولابنها المسيح المبارك صلوات الله وسلامه عليهما ..اخوتي الكرام الصورة التي ظهرت على الغيوم في يوغسلافيا هي صورة حقيقية طبق الاصل خاصة الصورة التي تحمل الرقم 13.. فالى كل من يريد مشاهدة السيدة مريم العذراء الطاهرة المباركة صلوات الله وسلامه عليها ان ينظر في تلك الصورة العظيمة فوالله انها هي هي .. الانسان المريض لينظر اليها ويتاملها ويدعو الله ببركتها فانه يشفى باذن الله .. سجلت في منتداكم المبارك لابشركم بهذه البشارة ولي عودة انشاء الله لابين لكم تفاصييل وملامح وجهها المقدس المبارك ... اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على والدتنا وسيدتنا وروح روحنا مريم العذراء المصطفية الطاهرة المباركة .. والسلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته .. آمين


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (11 مايو 2012)

عليها سلام الله


----------



## ألراعي (13 مايو 2012)

*الوجه المبارك والحسن العظيم*

 السلام لجميعكم احبتي بارك الله فيكم واشكركم كثيرا ونحن اخوة متحابين في الايمان ونعمة المحبة والسلام انشاء الله ... سبحان الله ربنا العظيم مااعظم آياته وبراهينه .. سبحان من صور مريم العذراء الطاهرة المباركة في الغيوم وانا اريد ان ابين لكم تفاصيل وجهها المبارك المقدس روحي فداءها .. اولا شعرها اسود قاتم وتضع وشاح ابيض على راسها عيناها سماويتين واسعتين تعلو وجهها وعيناها ابتسامة نورانية هي من نور الجنة ونعيمها وسرورها ..جفونها العليا ممتلئتين كانها وارمة جبينها كانه قمر وجنتاها عاليتين بارزتين فمها الشفة العليا ممتلئة ..ملابسها سماوية اللون.. أما المسيح المبارك عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام فهو اسمر احمر اللون جبهته ليست عريضة عيناه زرقاوتان داكنتان شعره اسود لحيته الكريمة خفيفة ليست طويلة ملابسه زرقاء داكنة تعلو وجهه المبارك حزن وشفقة ورحمة .. علما انه صورة طبق الاصل لجده نبي الله داؤود عليهما السلام ... اكرر شكري وامتناني لمنتداكم الكريم على عرضكم هذه الصورة وادعو الله لكم بالتوفيق والسعادة بالدنيا والاخرة .. وانشاء الله سياتي يوم يعم فيه السلام والمحبة جميع الارض .. المجد لله في العلى وعلى الارض السلام وبين الناس المسرة .. آمين .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2012)

صور رااائعه اشكرك


----------



## ألراعي (18 مايو 2012)

*  حبوا اعداءكم ... احييكم .. فمااحلى واجمل اسمكم ... فعلا يجب ان نحب جميع الناس اقرباء لنا كانوا او غرباء .. اصدقاء ومعارف ام لا ... من بني ديننا ومذهبنا ام لا ... من قوميتنا ولغتنا ام لا... من بلادنا ووطنا ام لا ... يجب ان نحب الجميع بلا فرق مؤمنين كانوا ام كافرين صالحين كانوا ام خاطئين علماء كانوا ام جهلة ... يجب ان نحب الجميع حتى نحولهم الى الطريق المستقيم طريق الايمان والصلاح ... طريق السلم والمحبة والرحمة ... طريق المسيح المبارك عيسى ابن مريم العذراء عليه وعلى امه الطاهرة الاف التحية والصلاة والسلام .. وهو نفسه الطريق الذي توصلت اليه الحكماء والعرفاء من جميع الاديان والمذاهب نذكر من جملتهم العارف بالله الشيخ الاكبر محي الدين ابن العربي حيث يقول : ولقد كنت افر من صاحبي * ان كان دينه من ديني غير داني * وقد صار قلبي قابلا بكل صورة * فمعبد اوثان ومرتع غزلاني * ودير رهبان وكعبة طائف * ولوائح توراة وصحائف قرآني * أدين بدين الحب انى توجهت ركائبه * فالحب ديني وايماني * رحمة الله ورضوانه وسلامه على الشيخ محي الدين بن العربي ... مااحوجنا اليوم الى هذه الروحية النبيلة السامية ... نحن بني البشر جميعا اخوان ... مثل الورود والزهور لايهمنا اسمها المهم رائحتها الطيبة ... لنكن جميعا كما اراد المسيح عليه السلام فهو معلمنا وقدوتنا ومرشدنا الروحي ((و أحبوا أعداءكم وباركوا لاعنيكم واحسنوا الى من يسئ اليكم  )) حينها نحول هذه الحياة الدنيا الى جنة ارضية .. لان المسيح كان جنة الله على الارض كما أكد ألقرآن الكريم ( اذ قالت الملائكة يامريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى أبن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والاخرة ومن المقربين ) ... ( واما ان كان من المقربين فروح وريحان وجنة نعيم ) المسيح المبارك ووالدته الطاهرة صلوات الله وسلامه عليهما هما الروح والريحان وجنة النعيم ... والسلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*


----------

